# rsync failing

## ASCI Blue

```
>>> starting rsync with rsync://cvs.gentoo.org/gentoo-x86-portage...

rsync: failed to connect to cvs.gentoo.org: Connection refused

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(89)

```

For the past couple weeks I've gotten this error while trying to rsync, the rest of emerge works fine though. Is this a local problem or a problem with Gentoo's servers? I already did a forum search but it came up with nothing.

----------

## lx

check this news post, the rsync server has changed:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2051

----------

## ASCI Blue

Hah! Figures it would be something that simple.  :Razz:  Thanks for the URL.  :Smile: 

----------

